# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  The baby's actually Tina's and tommy s ?

## Charleypeacock

It seems to be all over my facebook news feed, that the baby Tina carried on corriie was hers and tommy's , apparently baby needs a blood transfusion for operation and Tina, izzy and Gary ain't a match ... I'm desperate to find out

----------


## thestud2k7

sounds bit far fetched but anything's possable

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes I heard that as well

----------

Charleypeacock (28-05-2013)

----------


## Kim

I'd heard the rumour vaguely, without the blood transfusion part. I am wondering if the fact that Tina names the baby after Joe is a hint to suggest that this is true. I can see Tina not wanting to hand the baby over because of what he will end up in the middle of, but I thought that she would wait to name a baby after her dad until she had one that was biologically hers.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'd heard the rumour vaguely, without the blood transfusion part. I am wondering if the fact that Tina names the baby after Joe is a hint to suggest that this is true. I can see Tina not wanting to hand the baby over because of what he will end up in the middle of, but I thought that she would wait to name a baby after her dad until she had one that was biologically hers.


I thought he was named Jake

----------

parkerman (29-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

> I thought he was named Jake


He is.

----------


## Kim

> I thought he was named Jake


I read that his name was Jake Windass and that Tina names him after her dad when she decides to keep him, so assumed that that was going to change.

----------


## lizann

jakey windass mcintrye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i kinda hope he is tina and tommy's baby

----------


## lizann

jakey windass mcintrye  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i kinda hope he is tina and tommy's baby

----------


## Kim

I'm presuming from last night's episode that Tina will change the name.

----------


## lizann

> I'm presuming from last night's episode that Tina will change the name.


changes it to joe 

i do hope he is their baby than tina taking izzy and gary's biological child

----------


## lizann

> I'm presuming from last night's episode that Tina will change the name.


changes it to joe 

i do hope he is their baby than tina taking izzy and gary's biological child

----------


## Charleypeacock

I really hope jake is Tina and tommys baby

----------


## Kim

Was that a prophecy from Gail just now I wonder?

----------

